# Bill's new clip system



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I got a set of Bills new attachment system and set them up on my Star-ship. Very well made, simple to install, very easy to put on set of bands and finger tight is all you need. It just doesn't get any better than this great idea Bill.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's great!
Looks like a real winner to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Better than flipclips?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> I got a set of Bills new attachment system and set them up on my Star-ship. Very well made, simple to install, very easy to put on set of bands and finger tight is all you need. It just doesn't get any better than this great idea Bill.


Agreed these clips are very well made! I'm playing with some myself. Have fun with them


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I plan on putting a set on any G10 fork Star-ship I send out. They are well worth the money.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> I plan on putting a set on any G10 fork Star-ship I send out. They are well worth the money.


How can you go wrong right?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Roger, I'm glad you're liking them!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Great review! They look like an excellent durable option to attach bands easily!


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Now that is a great Idea! -- Tex


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

What material is the fork in the OP?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I ordered and just received the Ranger Tac and Side Shooter both with the no tie clips. Fantastic, I like them bunches. Wish I'd have found them months ago. I'd have never bought a gotta tie the bands on slingshot.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm going to have to get a set of those.


----------

